# sound sofort abspielen



## nightglider (3. Februar 2005)

hallo leute, 

ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen! 

ich habe eine webseite (www.quintessenz-muenchen.de) und möchte dort auf klick ein hinterlegtes mp3 set abspielen.

sprich ich hab nen button mix1 und dann soll sofort der sound von mix1 gedownloaded werden ABER gleichzeitig auch abgespielt werden und nicht erst, wenn der ganze track da ist. wie geht das?
muß ich angeben mit welchem programm das geöffnet werden soll/kann? die meisten haben ja winamp und mediaplayer... kann man nicht angeben, daß auf klick einer der beiden player geöffnet wird und dann SOFORT der TRack während des downloads abgespeilt wird? muß doch gehen, hab ich schon öfter gesehen...

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Alexander Feil (4. Februar 2005)

Hi,

meinst du vielleicht so etwas wie das hier? Ein Flashplayer der Streaming beherrscht.
http://www.marcreichelt.de/spezial/musicplayer/

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## son gohan (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe auch so einen Player gesucht, allerdings wollte ich gerne haben, das man nur ein Bild anklicken muss und dann der Sound abgespielt wird.


Bei EMFF hat man ja aber ein Modul mit Play zurück und Ende. Ich weis nicht genau aber meinst du man kann das so ändern das durch klick auf ein einziges eigenes Bild das ganze anfängt zu laufen?


----------



## Daddi (5. Februar 2005)

Ich denke schon!
Der Flashplayer erhält soviel ich weiß, eine Variable, wo das Musikstück abgespeichert ist! Wenn man mit dem Link im Bild diese VAriable weitergibt, sollte das funktionieren!

Daddi


----------



## son gohan (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo, gut zu wissen, wenn das so ist dann muss ich mir das ganze doch noch mal genauer ansehen wenn ich soweit bin.


----------

